# Swap meet in Centralia Wa.



## jim wayne (Sep 13, 2014)

Harvest Automotive Swap meet next weekend at the Centralia Fairgrounds in S.W. Wa.
I might take some bikes over.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 13, 2014)

*Coordinating*

Meanwhile we'll be headed up to the ranch early, how late on Saturday will you be there?


----------



## jim wayne (Sep 13, 2014)

*swap meet*

until 4 or 5 Not sure when it closes


----------

